# how to accelerate the budding process ??



## rocket (Jul 21, 2008)

*i brought back some seeds from Barbados,, planted them in april & they are growing very nicely on my balcony,, only problem, is,, they are now too high & I am worried my neighbours will recognize them,, how can i accelerate the budding process, trim them,, or now grow them inside?? please advise me thanks rocket..*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Growing out side you have to wate for mother nature to change the lighting period. Lighting period depends on where you live.

Bring in the plants in doors will cause you bug problems plus do you have the proper setup to grow inside.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 21, 2008)

theres is only one way to get a plant to bud faster, sleep thru it. it takes how long it takes. sorry. you could try to bend them over a little at a time. just becareful not to bend to much at once or it could break the plant. jmo


----------



## rocket (Jul 21, 2008)

is it possible to trim the plants, to cut them to reduce their height,


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 21, 2008)

i agree with slowmo77, kick back chill let you babies do there thing. alot of problems with plants are over-careing for them, PH, NUTES, LIGHTS, air!!! IF YOU GOT THAT RIGHT THEN THE PLANT DOES THE REST..


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 21, 2008)

the best route i think is to train them. go easy at first but bend them to reduce height and use strips of cloth around the plant instead of tying wine or wire directly to the stem. they'll lay over and then start growin upwards again then train them back down in a few days. repeat until harvest time and you can keep realy big plants close to the ground given enough lateral room. this dosent stress the plant as much as trimming on it either. check out the resources here and follow the LST link and although your plants are older you can adapt the procedures there to work for ya

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=147230&posted=1#post147230

here it is, hope this helps!


----------



## rocket (Jul 22, 2008)

*thanks guys for your advice,, i know i have to relax, wait & chill,, but you know how you can get a little paranoid,, anyway i think bending them is the answer,, in fact i have tied one down already & it works,, *
*i will keep you up dated on my crop,, expecting results mid september..... *


----------

